# avocado and egg toast



## glennaeichmann

does anyone get diarrhea/stomachache from eggs and/or avocado and egg toast? ever since i’ve been having that for breakfast my stomach hasn’t been feeling so good


----------



## Amanda Malachesky

wheat and avocado are both high FODMAP foods, so you might be reacting to either one of them. Is the avocado new? The type of toast new?


----------



## LifeLongIssues

I have started reading Dr Gundry books and he is big on Lectins and how they damage the gut lining.

I just started tracking what I eat and the other night I had some steak with sautéed mushrooms and goat cheese.
About an hour after I finished I bloated up so bad and had horrendous smelling gas!
It messed up my gut so bad that I felt terrible cramps for the next 24 hours.
So the following night I had the other half of the steak with a lot of the same goat cheese and felt GREAT!
I have also had the sautéed mushroom's by themselves and had no issues.
I am beginning to believe that my personal issues have to do with oils and fats.
I had sautéed the mushrooms in olive oil and I feel it was the combo of the fat in the steak and the oil not mixing in my system that made me sick.
I began really questioning oils because if I eat a bag of potato chips, not even a large bag, I get extreme cramping and gas. If I eat a lot of potato chips, my gut can be wrecked for an entire week! I am absolutely fine with potatoes but fry them in seed/vegetable oil and watch out!


----------



## Amanda Malachesky

Curious. Well it definitely sounds like you've been testing the various combos, and this is helpful...perhaps your body doesn't make enough lipase enzyme,or your bile flow isn't sufficient, as these two things help break down fats. Oil rancidity can be a concern too. Mushrooms can sometimes aggravate a yeast/fungal problem, but ultimately, I'm a huge advocate of tracking like you're doing so you can try to capture several episodes of the symptoms and to try and compare what's similar.


----------

